# Immigration Lawyer



## sascha172muller (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi all

I applied for my permanent visa under the spousal category March 2019. 
I know I still have a long wait. 

My temporary visa has now expired. I applied for renewal 4 months ago but it's still at adjudication. I call twice weekly and they say it's escalated but it makes no difference. 

I'm totally stuck as I planned to go back home for my best friends wedding in May but doesn't look like its going to happen. 

Anyway,has anyone used an immigration lawyer successfully. 

I've heard mixed reviews so I really want to hear personal experience or recommendations before I try and find the R20 000 for them to chase my application. 

Also does anyone know why the temporary visas are taking so long at the moment? Last time I had an 8 week turn around. 

Thank you


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

Best bet is to wait it out and do not under any circumstance leave the country or else you're risking a ban and having your Permanent visa canceled

then you're back to square 1


----------

